# **ENDED** Black Locust Burl Club ( from Dario aka Buga )



## manbuckwal (Jun 15, 2016)

I am helping Dario @Buga out by "running" this auction for him due to time differences and stuff . He will cover shipping and the starting price is $20 usd with $1.00 minimum bid increments . The auction Starts now and ends this Sunday June, 19th at 5:00 pm pacific time . At close of auction, winning bidder will use the donate button located on the WB main page for payment and also send a PM to Dario with shipping info. Once donation is confirmed, the club will be mailed. Heres your chance to support WB ! 

DARIO can you please provide the length of this club in inches ( i forgot to ask you that info, sorrry) 


Let the fun begin !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 12


----------



## Sprung (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice, Dario. 

I'll get it started.

$20

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2016)

That thing is soooooo cool. Thanks Dario and thanks Tom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 16, 2016)

@Tclem i could see you chasing @SENC with this thing

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jun 16, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> @Tclem i could see you chasing @SENC with this thing


I chase my wife with it. Henry isn't pretty enough

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I chase my wife with it. Henry isn't pretty enough



So let me get this straight, you only beat up people you find attractive, so they will become unattractive, so you are no longer attracted to them?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jun 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> So let me get this straight, you only beat up people you find attractive, so they will become unattractive, so you are no longer attracted to them?


I'm the man

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I'm the man

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 16, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I'm the man



Captain caveman huh ............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm not bidding yet, but I'm probably going to outbid everyone so honestly, there's no need for anyone to waste any more of their time on this thread. Shall I go ahead and close it now Tom?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Jun 16, 2016)

180 kuna

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2016)

SENC said:


> 180 kuna



How much are 180 Kahuna's worth?


----------



## DKMD (Jun 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> How much are 180 Kahuna's worth?


$27 by my count

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I chase my wife with it. Henry isn't pretty enough



Wait till Mr chamber pot's wife see's this post and she will be high bidder. We will get to see what that chamber pot is made of............

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 16, 2016)

DKMD said:


> $27 by my count


I'm willing to add a few Lipa to get there.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2016)

SENC said:


> I'm willing to add a few Lipa to get there.



That's okay Henry, I think you've added enough lip already.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 16, 2016)

It takes 100 lipa to make a kuna. Right now it takes about 6.7 kuna to make a dollar.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 16, 2016)

That's a great gesture @Buga ! $40

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buga (Jun 16, 2016)

Do guys know whot lipa is for real?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2016)

Buga said:


> Do guys know whot lipa is for real?



We do Dario, we just like to use wordplay in good fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 16, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> That's a great gesture @Buga ! $40



Nice Bid Barry ! I like the new avatar


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2016)

$45!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buga (Jun 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> We do Dario, we just like to use wordplay in good fun.


r
Realy ? Whot it is?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 16, 2016)

Buga said:


> r
> Realy ? Whot it is?



A tree....


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2016)

A unit of currency, a town, a tree, a massacre......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Buga (Jun 17, 2016)

Yes a tree and wright in this period starts with flowering
Do you know whot is kuna?


----------



## SENC (Jun 17, 2016)

Buga said:


> Yes a tree and wright in this period starts with flowering
> Do you know whot is kuna?


Nasty little buggers!


----------



## Buga (Jun 17, 2016)

YES and they run fast when you put kuna in a walet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2016)

That's a great picture. I didn't know what they were would've had to look it up like I did Lipa. That guy has balls to be picking that thing up like that!


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 18, 2016)

Boy...I love being the High bidder....


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Boy...I love being the High bidder....




Time will tell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2016)

When is this shindig shutting down 3.pm. Central time correct?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> When is this shindig shutting down 3.pm. Central time correct?



5:00 PM pacific 7:00 PM central 8:00 PM for them east coast fellers

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2016)

24 min left


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2016)

@Mrs RipJack13, you can't let Marc get this!!!!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2016)

5 min left


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2016)

Game over ! @ripjack13 plz PM @Buga your shipping info ! Thanks Dario and Marc !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 19, 2016)

Fathers day totally blew this one for me.... 

I was gonna shoot a last minute bid both have been busy until now. Dammit! 

Awesome gesture Dario!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Game over ! @ripjack13 plz PM @Buga your shipping info ! Thanks Dario and Marc !!



Are you kidding me?!! No one wanted this! No sniper bids!! 
Oh well...
IT'S MINE NOW!!!
Thank you Tom and Dario!! Wooohoo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2016)

*marc, your donation is now complete*

ok...all set. as soon as kevin says he got it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2016)

Here come the extortion....I can just see it now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 19, 2016)

That is super sweet.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Are you kidding me?!! No one wanted this! No sniper bids!!
> Oh well...
> IT'S MINE NOW!!!
> Thank you Tom and Dario!! Wooohoo!



Better keep it hid frm Michele

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2016)

Yep...she's gunna use it on me!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Yep...she's gunna use it on me!!



Can't imagine why

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Buga (Jun 21, 2016)

Congratulation to new owner:Club will be shipped tommorow 

Best rergards,
Dario

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2016)

Wow I really wanted this - it totally slipped off my radar. Damned notification Gremlins are hissing me off. Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't.

Thanks Dario and Marc.

Marc I need to find something to horse trade you with to get that thing. It would be for your own safety . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Marc I need to find something to horse trade you with to get that thing. It would be for your own safety . . . .

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>



Keep an open mind I really do want that piece of natural art. Make a list of what you want..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2016)

It's funny....I didn't know about this....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 23, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> It's funny....I didn't know about this....



And I'm not going to tell you about it either. It's a secret....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 23, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> It's funny....I didn't know about this....



That's my fault, I forgot to tag you. I'm sure Marc will keep it with his spiders for safe keeping 

@ripjack13

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 11, 2016)

I called in to USPS, for tracking this, they said customs still has it...
Stupid customs....this is still is in NY customs. Wtf. It's been there since 7/3....
Might have to call them and find out the hub bub on it.

Anyone run into problems with those clowns before?


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Call 'em up and tell them Obama can import Muslim terrorists faster than they're importing your harmless piece of wood!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I called in to USPS, for tracking this, they said customs still has it...
> Stupid customs....this is still is in NY customs. Wtf. It's been there since 7/3....
> Might have to call them and find out the hub bub on it.
> 
> Anyone run into problems with those clowns before?



Constantly at work.... Sometimes stuff is released fast sometimes not... This is a super long time tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 12, 2016)

The PO said it could take up to 45 days!!! Boooohisss


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 15, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> The PO said it could take up to 45 days!!! Boooohisss




Never knew guy to be so anxious to receive a beatin .................... @Mrs RipJack13

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2016)

Kevin what do you want to trade for this?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Kevin what do you want to trade for this?



We'll talk about it later but I'm open to just about anything. My wife has a bunch of purses and new shoes hardly or never worn still in the box.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>


----------



## Tony (Aug 17, 2016)

@Mrs RipJack13 , I have this lovely cutting board that could easily be made into a lazy Susan I would trade you.

 Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 17, 2016)

The club has landed!!!! It's aweeeesooooome!!
Thank you Dario. This is truly magnificent!!

Case closed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 17, 2016)

Does it fit @Mrs RipJack13 hand good?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 17, 2016)

She hasn't tried it out yet....hence why I can still post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> We'll talk about it later but I'm open to just about anything. My wife has a bunch of purses and new shoes hardly or never worn still in the box.


I like shoes!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2016)

Tony said:


> @Mrs RipJack13 , I have this lovely cutting board that could easily be made into a lazy Susan I would trade you.
> 
> Tony
> View attachment 111499


That is beautiful!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Aug 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> She hasn't tried it out yet....hence why I can still post.


Yet.....................

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 25, 2016)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Yet.....................


----------

